
Privacy friendly website analytics also will be blocked by default - l1am0
https://simon-frey.com/blog/privacy-friendly-website-analytics-also-will-be-blocked-by-default/
======
XCSme
What stops adblockers from eventually blocking this script too?

~~~
l1am0
The way it works is randomizing the query parameters. As mentioned in the
article: As long as your custom domain is not blocked as blockers have no
chance of permanently blocking this script as you easily can change the
parameters again

~~~
XCSme
Thanks! So randomizing the file name and query params is enough to avoid all
ad-blockers? Don't they also use other flags/heuristics for determining
whether a request is blocked or not?

~~~
l1am0
The majority of ad block rules workes based on the info provided in the url.
Everything in there can be used + the ip where the domain points to.

Better ad blocker could do heuristics based on the JavaScript itself...did not
see this in the wild so far though

